# Smoke question



## iceman6409 (Dec 6, 2018)

I have been electric smoking for a few years now but my best friend gave me a barrell smoker and I would like to try it.  So my questions is I am going to use charcoal in the firebox for temperature.  I also have a 6" tube smoker for pellets that I use in the electric.  Do you think that would be enough to use with the charcoal or is straight wood really the only option?


----------



## biteme7951 (Dec 6, 2018)

The tube will put out plenty of smoke for a barrel smoker. It just needs enough fresh air to keep going.

Barry.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Dec 6, 2018)

I use charcoal to get her going and heat and throw some wood splits on for flavor. 

Scott


----------



## Dutch (Dec 6, 2018)

Barry has it right with any smoking device that uses pellets. It's got to have a source of fresh air. I do what Scott does and just add some wood chunks to the charcoal.


----------



## iceman6409 (Dec 6, 2018)

How much charcoal do you  usually use?  Will I need to occasionally add more charcoal?  Also if I go to wood chunks how many should I use and when are they added?  Would store bought chunks work well or is natural wood the way to go?  Sorry for all the questions.  Trying to learn as I go.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 6, 2018)

I use the minion style when I use charcoal for smoking. I fill the charcoal basket 3/4 full with unlit briquettes with wood chunks placed through out. I add a chimney full of lit briquettes on top and add a couple of wood chunks on top. It depends on how long of a smoke you're planning. Store bought wood chunks are good-that's what I use. I save my splits for the Lang. Remember that heat control is best handled by the air intakes for a cleaner burn.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 6, 2018)

The tube will probably not work in your UDS...  Reason....  The charcoal and flavor woods will suck up all the oxygen to maintain the preset air inlets for temp control...  If there was extra oxygen, you temps would go up until the free oxygen was gone....


----------

